# Brittle!



## foamheart (Dec 6, 2016)

Well I just made the first Christmas candy this year. I made a couple a batches of brittle. Its easy, its fast, when made properly its delicious! Its always the first candy I run out of. I then act like its such a chore to make and everyone apprecaites all my hard work...... LOL

Ingredients are very easy, you need a heavy pot, polished to a mirror finish, you need a candy thermometer. You'll probably have everything else on the shelf. It will be super hot some be careful.













IMG_3462 (1).JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 6, 2016






You don't even need all the above.

Here's the basic's, BTW I am typing this in because cut copy and paste ain't working.

1C Light Corn Syrup (Karo)

2t  Baking Soda

1/2C Water

2C Raw Peanuts

2C white granulated sugar

1T Butter

Cook all the ingredients together.except baking soda, when peanuts pop its done, you'll learn the color and not need a noise. OR..... you can always just use the thermometer and go to hard crack, 310?? add the baking soda and start stirring. its a gonna foam! Its really gonna foam...LOL Pour out on a lightly buttered 1/2 tray. Let cool to cool to the touch and slam it down on the counter top.

Lets look at some pictures while I ramble on about it......













IMG_3460 (1).JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 6, 2016






This is my polished then buttered pot.I use magnalite. The butter is to help it not stick, just a light coat.













IMG_3461.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 6, 2016






Pan clean and also buttered.It makes it sooooo much easier to remove the brittle and gives a slightly butterly taste. But were you not to know about the butter, you'd never know it was there.













IMG_3463.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 6, 2016






Note how much room is in that beautifully polished pot? You gonna need it, don't skimp.

There things you can do extra below. And I am sure there are many many more.













IMG_3464.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 6, 2016






Yes, I know what that looks like, don't say it, it ain't too appetizing!  And then its Slam-o!! Wasn't there as stretch doll was rubber skinned and full of silcone or sand and it was called slam-0? Maybe not......













IMG_3466.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 6, 2016






Put in a air tight container, zip-loc, candy tins, tupperware, etc....... It is sugar and it sucks up the available humidity and becomes yuckie-poo!

Notes, good with any nut, I have made with toasted almond slices, pecan halves, black walnuts, Cashews have always gone over big too. I have done bacon also!  You can use extracts at the very end of cooking, just before the baking soda. Why? Because extracts are alcohol so the cook off quickly.

Lastly spices. don't get carried away. A little goes a long way, a bit of pumpkin spice or cinnamin. BUT my favorite is just a pinch of cayenne!  You know, the amount that you don't even notice until its all been eaten and its just enough to appreciate.

Bacon, don't fry it too crispy, thats 300+ degree napham you are putting it in. Its need to be crisp but not burned when the brittle is completed. I have always wanted to try sesame seeds but never remember. 

Its quick and easy, and delicious. Always remember to make it the day before your weekly cleaning day. Your floor will get sticky, don't ask me, cause I don't know how. But the floor and all the pots and pans clean easily, its just sugar and dissolves quick and easy in warm water.

Hope ya get a chance to try some.

Christmas is getting close!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 6, 2016)

Have not made brittle since I was a kid. Dad would make it  until he found a small candy factory near his job that made this brittle that tasted like peanuts in sweet pats of butter...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 6, 2016)

My Dad always made brittle at Christmas.  I havent had any for 25 years or so.  Think i might give this a try this year.

Thanks Kevin

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2016)

Looks great Kevin. 

Throw it in the smoker!


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 6, 2016)

Looks pretty dang good!
Seems fairly simple, might have to give this a try....
Pretty sure my kids would go nuts over it.

Thanks Kevin!Thumbs Up


----------



## foamheart (Dec 6, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Have not made brittle since I was a kid. Dad would make it until he found a small candy factory near his job that made this brittle that tasted like peanuts in sweet pats of butter...JJ


These peanuts just begged to be in brittle. I buy really large cans of peanuts, cashews and Deluxe mixed nuts about Halloween to use thru Mardi Gras for different things. These were called "Virginia Large" and they are large and had a very big peanut aroma, BTW when I get 'em now I divide a can up and vac-seal 'em.


GaryHibbert said:


> My Dad always made brittle at Christmas. I havent had any for 25 years or so. Think i might give this a try this year.
> 
> Thanks Kevin
> 
> Gary


I can highly recommend them, its about time you stepped up to do the Daddy brittle don'tcha think? I left the milk out this recipe just for you.......


----------



## foamheart (Dec 6, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Kevin.
> 
> Throw it in the smoker!


Actually three years ago I stepped up and smoked some pumpkin seeds and made brittle. I didn't really care too much. It might have been the smoking, it might have been the pumpkin seeds. <shrugs>


Smokin218R said:


> Looks pretty dang good!
> Seems fairly simple, might have to give this a try....
> Pretty sure my kids would go nuts over it.
> 
> Thanks Kevin!


Not too much to remember, do not walk off while cooking it though, burnt sugar isn't too water soluble. Start a new Christmas tradition,


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 7, 2016)

Awesome looking brittle Kevin!

Judy could eat that stuff all day long!

It's her favorite candy to make!







Al


----------



## tropics (Dec 7, 2016)

Kevin Nice job!! I haven't had that since forever 

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 7, 2016)

Wow! That looks great!  I haven't had good brittle in a while.  I might have to try this.  In continuing my mom's tradition, I make about 30 varieties of cookies and candies for Christmas.  So if I have any time, I'm going to give brittle a shot.  Does it freeze well?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks for posting.

I think even i can make this


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 7, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> I can highly recommend them, its about time you stepped up to do the Daddy brittle don'tcha think? I left the milk out this recipe just for you.......









Funny thing about this, Kevin, is that while saying I was going to try it, I was thinking that I was SAFE this time as there was NO dairy in it.

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Dec 7, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome looking brittle Kevin!
> 
> Judy could eat that stuff all day long!
> 
> ...


Its just "hard" to beat brittle. 


tropics said:


> Kevin Nice job!! I haven't had that since forever
> 
> Richie


Just jump in there Richie, its like everything else I do, quick, easy, and pretty good grazing!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 7, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Wow! That looks great!  I haven't had good brittle in a while.  I might have to try this.  In continuing my mom's tradition, I make about 30 varieties of cookies and candies for Christmas.  So if I have any time, I'm going to give brittle a shot.  Does it freeze well?


You know what, I have all my Mom's cookie recipes and, well lets just say, cookies don't like me. They always come out as guitar picks.....

They eat to well to freeze. it doesn't do well in wet or humid areas.


nepas said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> I think even i can make this


It is all about the doing. Do it once and you'll wonder why you have not been making it all your life. Then you start making it your way!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 7, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Funny thing about this, Kevin, is that while saying I was going to try it, I was thinking that I was SAFE this time as there was NO dairy in it.
> 
> Gary


<Chuckles>


----------



## whistech (Dec 9, 2016)

Foamheart, your peanut brittle looks delicious and I love peanut brittle but my teeth won't hold up to very much brittle eating these days.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 11, 2016)

Kevin, your Brittle looks amazing, I am going to have to make some this holiday. Thanks for the recipe.

Point!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 11, 2016)

Dang it Foam that looks great nice job - thanks for posting 

DS


----------



## foamheart (Dec 11, 2016)

whistech said:


> Foamheart, your peanut brittle looks delicious and I love peanut brittle but my teeth won't hold up to very much brittle eating these days.


ROFLMAO! Believe me I understand. You know you can just suck on it like a lollipop.

Thank you


redheelerdog said:


> Kevin, your Brittle looks amazing, I am going to have to make some this holiday. Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Point!


Thank you, I sure hope you enjoy it. Make sure to get an sos pad and polish that pan. You'll be amazed how well it shines up.


driedstick said:


> Dang it Foam that looks great nice job - thanks for posting
> 
> DS


Thank DS, its just so fast and easy.


----------



## disco (Dec 12, 2016)

This was my Dad's favourite and I love it too. Thanks for the memories, Kevin.

Point.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Dec 6, 2016)

Well I just made the first Christmas candy this year. I made a couple a batches of brittle. Its easy, its fast, when made properly its delicious! Its always the first candy I run out of. I then act like its such a chore to make and everyone apprecaites all my hard work...... LOL

Ingredients are very easy, you need a heavy pot, polished to a mirror finish, you need a candy thermometer. You'll probably have everything else on the shelf. It will be super hot some be careful.













IMG_3462 (1).JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 6, 2016






You don't even need all the above.

Here's the basic's, BTW I am typing this in because cut copy and paste ain't working.

1C Light Corn Syrup (Karo)

2t  Baking Soda

1/2C Water

2C Raw Peanuts

2C white granulated sugar

1T Butter

Cook all the ingredients together.except baking soda, when peanuts pop its done, you'll learn the color and not need a noise. OR..... you can always just use the thermometer and go to hard crack, 310?? add the baking soda and start stirring. its a gonna foam! Its really gonna foam...LOL Pour out on a lightly buttered 1/2 tray. Let cool to cool to the touch and slam it down on the counter top.

Lets look at some pictures while I ramble on about it......













IMG_3460 (1).JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 6, 2016






This is my polished then buttered pot.I use magnalite. The butter is to help it not stick, just a light coat.













IMG_3461.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 6, 2016






Pan clean and also buttered.It makes it sooooo much easier to remove the brittle and gives a slightly butterly taste. But were you not to know about the butter, you'd never know it was there.













IMG_3463.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 6, 2016






Note how much room is in that beautifully polished pot? You gonna need it, don't skimp.

There things you can do extra below. And I am sure there are many many more.













IMG_3464.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 6, 2016






Yes, I know what that looks like, don't say it, it ain't too appetizing!  And then its Slam-o!! Wasn't there as stretch doll was rubber skinned and full of silcone or sand and it was called slam-0? Maybe not......













IMG_3466.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 6, 2016






Put in a air tight container, zip-loc, candy tins, tupperware, etc....... It is sugar and it sucks up the available humidity and becomes yuckie-poo!

Notes, good with any nut, I have made with toasted almond slices, pecan halves, black walnuts, Cashews have always gone over big too. I have done bacon also!  You can use extracts at the very end of cooking, just before the baking soda. Why? Because extracts are alcohol so the cook off quickly.

Lastly spices. don't get carried away. A little goes a long way, a bit of pumpkin spice or cinnamin. BUT my favorite is just a pinch of cayenne!  You know, the amount that you don't even notice until its all been eaten and its just enough to appreciate.

Bacon, don't fry it too crispy, thats 300+ degree napham you are putting it in. Its need to be crisp but not burned when the brittle is completed. I have always wanted to try sesame seeds but never remember. 

Its quick and easy, and delicious. Always remember to make it the day before your weekly cleaning day. Your floor will get sticky, don't ask me, cause I don't know how. But the floor and all the pots and pans clean easily, its just sugar and dissolves quick and easy in warm water.

Hope ya get a chance to try some.

Christmas is getting close!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 6, 2016)

Have not made brittle since I was a kid. Dad would make it  until he found a small candy factory near his job that made this brittle that tasted like peanuts in sweet pats of butter...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 6, 2016)

My Dad always made brittle at Christmas.  I havent had any for 25 years or so.  Think i might give this a try this year.

Thanks Kevin

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2016)

Looks great Kevin. 

Throw it in the smoker!


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 6, 2016)

Looks pretty dang good!
Seems fairly simple, might have to give this a try....
Pretty sure my kids would go nuts over it.

Thanks Kevin!Thumbs Up


----------



## foamheart (Dec 6, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Have not made brittle since I was a kid. Dad would make it until he found a small candy factory near his job that made this brittle that tasted like peanuts in sweet pats of butter...JJ


These peanuts just begged to be in brittle. I buy really large cans of peanuts, cashews and Deluxe mixed nuts about Halloween to use thru Mardi Gras for different things. These were called "Virginia Large" and they are large and had a very big peanut aroma, BTW when I get 'em now I divide a can up and vac-seal 'em.


GaryHibbert said:


> My Dad always made brittle at Christmas. I havent had any for 25 years or so. Think i might give this a try this year.
> 
> Thanks Kevin
> 
> Gary


I can highly recommend them, its about time you stepped up to do the Daddy brittle don'tcha think? I left the milk out this recipe just for you.......


----------



## foamheart (Dec 6, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Kevin.
> 
> Throw it in the smoker!


Actually three years ago I stepped up and smoked some pumpkin seeds and made brittle. I didn't really care too much. It might have been the smoking, it might have been the pumpkin seeds. <shrugs>


Smokin218R said:


> Looks pretty dang good!
> Seems fairly simple, might have to give this a try....
> Pretty sure my kids would go nuts over it.
> 
> Thanks Kevin!


Not too much to remember, do not walk off while cooking it though, burnt sugar isn't too water soluble. Start a new Christmas tradition,


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 7, 2016)

Awesome looking brittle Kevin!

Judy could eat that stuff all day long!

It's her favorite candy to make!







Al


----------



## tropics (Dec 7, 2016)

Kevin Nice job!! I haven't had that since forever 

Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 7, 2016)

Wow! That looks great!  I haven't had good brittle in a while.  I might have to try this.  In continuing my mom's tradition, I make about 30 varieties of cookies and candies for Christmas.  So if I have any time, I'm going to give brittle a shot.  Does it freeze well?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks for posting.

I think even i can make this


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 7, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> I can highly recommend them, its about time you stepped up to do the Daddy brittle don'tcha think? I left the milk out this recipe just for you.......









Funny thing about this, Kevin, is that while saying I was going to try it, I was thinking that I was SAFE this time as there was NO dairy in it.

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Dec 7, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome looking brittle Kevin!
> 
> Judy could eat that stuff all day long!
> 
> ...


Its just "hard" to beat brittle. 


tropics said:


> Kevin Nice job!! I haven't had that since forever
> 
> Richie


Just jump in there Richie, its like everything else I do, quick, easy, and pretty good grazing!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 7, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Wow! That looks great!  I haven't had good brittle in a while.  I might have to try this.  In continuing my mom's tradition, I make about 30 varieties of cookies and candies for Christmas.  So if I have any time, I'm going to give brittle a shot.  Does it freeze well?


You know what, I have all my Mom's cookie recipes and, well lets just say, cookies don't like me. They always come out as guitar picks.....

They eat to well to freeze. it doesn't do well in wet or humid areas.


nepas said:


> Thanks for posting.
> 
> I think even i can make this


It is all about the doing. Do it once and you'll wonder why you have not been making it all your life. Then you start making it your way!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 7, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Funny thing about this, Kevin, is that while saying I was going to try it, I was thinking that I was SAFE this time as there was NO dairy in it.
> 
> Gary


<Chuckles>


----------



## whistech (Dec 9, 2016)

Foamheart, your peanut brittle looks delicious and I love peanut brittle but my teeth won't hold up to very much brittle eating these days.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 11, 2016)

Kevin, your Brittle looks amazing, I am going to have to make some this holiday. Thanks for the recipe.

Point!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 11, 2016)

Dang it Foam that looks great nice job - thanks for posting 

DS


----------



## foamheart (Dec 11, 2016)

whistech said:


> Foamheart, your peanut brittle looks delicious and I love peanut brittle but my teeth won't hold up to very much brittle eating these days.


ROFLMAO! Believe me I understand. You know you can just suck on it like a lollipop.

Thank you


redheelerdog said:


> Kevin, your Brittle looks amazing, I am going to have to make some this holiday. Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Point!


Thank you, I sure hope you enjoy it. Make sure to get an sos pad and polish that pan. You'll be amazed how well it shines up.


driedstick said:


> Dang it Foam that looks great nice job - thanks for posting
> 
> DS


Thank DS, its just so fast and easy.


----------



## disco (Dec 12, 2016)

This was my Dad's favourite and I love it too. Thanks for the memories, Kevin.

Point.

Disco


----------

